# [Messebericht] Hannover-Messe



## fr33zZe (22. April 2009)

*MESSEBERICHT
von der Hannover-Messe* 


Da ich gestern auf der Hannover-Messe (größte Industriemesse der Welt) war, möche ich euch ein paar Sachen darüber berichten!



  Das Messeglände:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Das Thema der Messe ist mit „Industrie“ sehr allgemein formuliert und man konnte kleinere „Untermessen“ mit konkreten Themen ausmachen.

Ein Thema war zum Beispiel „Robotronic“



  In der entsprechenden Halle wurden Fussballtuniere von autonomen Robotern ausgetragen, aber wenn man die Halle betreten hat, fand man erst einmal folgendes vor:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



  Dies geschah offensichtlich in verschiedenen Ligen.


  Es gab Menschenähnliche Roboter:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





  Und speziell konzepierte Roboter:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





  Das ganze sah so aus bei den Humanoiden (aufwärm-Phase)

  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jbGhkrRrESA



  Bzw bei den „großen“ so:

  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=79itHIJYf1w




  Desweiteren konnte man in der Halle noch diverse andere, mehr oder weniger nützliche autonome Roboter beobachten:

  Einige Beispiele:

  Elekronische Servicekraft mit intelligenter Wegsuche, die Kekse verteilte (über den Nutzen von slochen Keksverteilern lässt sich natürlich streiten, aber schön anzusehen sind sie allemal)

  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O0T8zryAFdA



  Staubsauger mit intelligenter Wegsuche (leider ohne Kekse )

  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sln77ozxpMo



Ein Mal-Roboter




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





autonome Fluggeräte, die sich völlig selbstständig bewegen können und Flugmanöver erlernen und in der Lage sind sich diese gegenseitig beizubringen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Und hier noch mal eines in Action:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M8xD4jY5_yU



  Was mir auch noch sehr gut gefallen hat waren die Pinguine mit intelligenter Wegsuche und einem innovativen Material, das die Flossen mit der Mechanik von echten Fischen/Pinguinen perfekt nachahmt und bald in der Industrie als Greiffinger für Fertigungsroboter eingesetzt werden wird.

  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w2l-xjCX2zM




  Nun zu einer komplett anderen Sache

  Auf der Messe konnte man natürlich verschiedenste Sachen testen. Unter anderem auch einen Racing-Simulator, der Unebenheiten reell nachahmen konnte, was zu einem unglaublich echten Fahrgefühl führte. Ich kenn bloß das Spiel ned mit dem die das gemacht haben…



Spoiler



Wenn dieses Spiel jemand kennt bitte melden! Ich kenn mich mit Racing-Games nun mal überhaupt nicht aus…



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


   Bild bearbeitet für bessere Sichtbarkeit








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AiDgx0RSBF0






  Man konnte auf den Aussenarealen Wasserstofffahrzeuge testen.
  Einer der Besucher hat es am Ende des Tages fertig gebracht eines dieser Fahrzeuge durch überhöhte Geschwindigkeit in der Kurve umzuwerfen 
  Den Schaden möchte ich nicht bezahlen müssen^^

  Hier noch ein paar Fotos des verunglückten Prototyps:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





  Ich hoffe ich habe euch hiermit ein paar Eindrücke von der Messe vermitteln können!
  Falls noch jemand dort war, und Lücken entdeckt soll er sich bitte bei mir melden!
  Da ich nur einen Tag auf der Messe war, ist dieser Bericht keinesfalls umfassend.



​ 
 Für Fehler übernehme ich keine Haftung!
Bilder dürfen nur für den Privatgebrauch kopiert werden!

  Wer Rechtschreibfehler findet, darf sie behalten…


----------



## fr33zZe (22. April 2009)

bilder


----------



## computertod (22. April 2009)

ich kenn das spiel, das du suchst, nur fällt mir der name im moment nicht ein


----------



## fr33zZe (22. April 2009)

computertod schrieb:


> ich kenn das spiel, das du suchst, nur fällt mir der name im moment nicht ein


sehr gut^^


----------



## computertod (24. April 2009)

ich habs irgendwo auf der Platte, muss nur kurz such, installieren und schauen obs das is^^


----------



## computertod (24. April 2009)

Live for Speed


----------



## nfsgame (24. April 2009)

Lass mich raten: Du warst auch am Montag da.


----------



## fr33zZe (24. April 2009)

auf der messe? nein!
aber fast...
war am dienstag da^^


----------

